# nuke it?



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

Was in my father-in-laws shop today, and was going through some of his older issues of Wood Magazine. I swear I saw one that said something about drying a green bowl in the microwave. I didnt get a chance to read the artical, but was wondering if anyone has ever heard of this, and or tried it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have done it. You can't just stick it in there for 5 minutes and walk away though. 30-45 second on, then take it out to cool for 5 minutes. Repeated several times. It takes some practice and different woods and different wall thicknesses react differently. Some dry nicely...some just blow up :huh:.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Bad experience has taught me NOT to dry walnut in Jill's microwave.

"Why does my popcorn taste funny?" and "What's that smell?"

That leads to Jill getting a new microwave


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Burlkraft said:


> Bad experience has taught me NOT to dry walnut in Jill's microwave.


Hey Steve...sinker cypress is a big no-no too  (grossest smell ever, and it lingered all night :icon_rolleyes That cost me a microwave too :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Burlkraft said:


> "Why does my popcorn taste funny?"


Could save a lot on the expense of butter if you just sprinkled sawdust on the popcorn. :laughing:

In a nutshell, drying in the microwave doesn't sound like a good idea, unless you have an old one that you don't care about.
Ken


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

OK if you use the defrost prog.
johnep


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree with all the above. Use an old microwave. I have done this setting the power level at 50% for five minutes at a time. The piece gets pretty warm. Let it cool for 20-30 minutes in between. I weigh mine on a digital postal scale each time and record the weight changes. When it stops losing weight, you're done. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> I weigh mine on a digital postal scale each time and record the weight changes. When it stops losing weight, you're done.


 
Great tip Mike!!! I don't think that I would have thought of that. Thanks. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

not to hijack this thread but the same rules apply to melting dutch cholocate [solid]

heat for 12 secs, take out stir a bit, heat again for say 15 secs. stir set again for 15 secs stir then set again for 5-7 secs and stir and you got melt chocolate, no lumps means no water was in it...

this is a quickie way to dip strawberries nuts whatever and cool those in the freezebox


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

stuart said:


> not to hijack this thread but the same rules apply to melting dutch cholocate [solid]
> 
> heat for 12 secs, take out stir a bit, heat again for say 15 secs. stir set again for 15 secs stir then set again for 5-7 secs and stir and you got melt chocolate, no lumps means no water was in it...
> 
> this is a quickie way to dip strawberries nuts whatever and cool those in the freezebox


 
your first name wouldn't happen to be Martha would it? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

kenbo

I do know a Martha in real life but I'm a chef so it was a cheap comparison of chocolate to whatever else someone is trying to semi melt or bend an item in microwave

hohoho


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

got it. You really threw me off with the chocolate advice in the middle of a post. Now I understand.
:laughing:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

no worries

I'll try to stay w/ the wood topics

which is easy of course


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Another bad idea is nuking anything immediately after you have removed it from any sort of chemical bath. Like denatured alcohol. 

Of course I wouldn't know anything about that. I am not that freaking stoopid. :wacko:


----------

